# Snowshoing for snowshoe's!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm taking this weekend off and I'm going on a snowshoe hare hunt!! I'm going to try up Mueller Canyon in Boutiful and just wanted to know if anyone had some tips for how to get on the elusive bunnies!! 
My plan is to start hiking in at daybreak and go back a few miles into some pines. Once I'm there I'm going to look for some trails in the snow and sit tight for about 2 hours and try to do an ambush. Once the morning passes I'm going to start beating the bushes and try to kick them out.

Does this sound like a good plan? Also should I take the .22 mag. or the 12 guage?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Does this sound like a good idea....well, not to me. But it all depends on what you are trying to accomplish on the hike. If you're just looking for a nice day in the outdoors, go for it. If you're looking to shoot bunnies...well, good luck. Also, be careful up there, there is always a chance of avalanche...take a beacon, don't go alone and tell people EXACTLY where you are going.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So BP what sounds like a good idea? Don't go?? Or are you saying it is a bad hunting tactic or a bad idea to even go in the back country this time of year? I'm aware of the avalanche danger and am not planning on going in areas of risk. What are your suggestions?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Na, I am just saying it doesn't sound to fun to ME...as in me doing all that young guy hiking around. By all means go, you can't beat a day in the outdoors. I suspect the killing of snowshoe rabbits will be pretty slow, but as always, the harvest is only a little bit of what a successful hunt should be judged! Just be careful up there in that snow.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

In my short bit of experience with SS Hares sounds like your plan is about right. These bunnies are fairly nocturnal I think. They seem to take shelter in the thick brush during the day. I probably wouldnt spend much time waiting for ambush myself. Looking for some tracks and seing if they will lead you to an opportunity makes sense to me. Kicking brush also does. If you have a dog that will sniff em out but not chase em that would be the best way IMHO. The only Hares I have ever shot or seen were all dusk or dawn situations. I have never actually seen one during the middle of the day. These Hares are a tasty little treat if you are lucky enough to bag any. Good luck man.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Let us know how it goes, I've really been wanting to go after the snowshoes myself for quite a while now. As others have said the high altitude backcountry is no joke in the winter, read up on avalanche safety and get a beacon. Learn what a dangerous slab looks like and what kinds of slopes to avoid, and learn to pick safe travel routes in the high country. Also, if you encounter any cornices, stay away! Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Na, I am just saying it doesn't sound to fun to ME...as in me doing all that young guy hiking around. By all means go, you can't beat a day in the outdoors. I suspect the killing of snowshoe rabbits will be pretty slow, but as always, the harvest is only a little bit of what a successful hunt should be judged! Just be careful up there in that snow.


Yeah I know hunting hare is not a productive thing like cottontails. I'm mainly wanting to go do a little exploring and hiking around, I love hiking in the snow!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I'll be safe, I a wimp when it comes to taking chances in the outdoors!!
I think I won't do any sitting and waiting since I have also read they are nocturnal. I'll just try to walk some up!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep your eyes peeled for bears.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are hunting for them don't look for the snowshoe's body but look for his eyes, they will give him away every time. A dark round object on a white background. Also they are not that easy to find unless you find a honey hole of a lot of them. I have also found that is best to hunt them when the sun is out and they are out getting warm themselves.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

NHS said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for bears.


Yeah right, I thought those beasts are hibernating!!!


----------

